# Solar Fence chargers?



## dianneS (Apr 15, 2011)

I just bought this solar fence charger  http://www.tractorsupply.com/electr...-operated-fencer-3-miles-3604308#BVRRWidgetID

and after I got it home I saw that it is recommended for small animals, and only limited applications for livestock. 

I read the reviews and most of them seem good.  Seems like a lot of people use this fencer for horses.

I'm only running one strand of hot wire along the bottom of my split rail backed with field fence to prevent the dog from digging under, tiny goats from crawling under and hopefully the horses from rubbing their butts on the fence.  Plus all of my animals are pretty timid and the slightest shock will teach em'.

This charger supposedly does up to three miles and I have no where near that much needed.  I also have a lot of marshy, damp areas where I can ground it well.

Should I give this charger a try, or just take it back and get a better one right now?


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 15, 2011)

First, utterly ignore this "charges X miles of fence" thing. It is a theoretical construct assuming ideal soil conditions, a single strand of thick aluminum fencewire, perfect insulators and connections, etcetera. Has nothing whatsoever to do with the charger's likely performance on anybody's REAL fence 

You are going to need TWO wires BTW if you want to *both* prevent horse-butt-rubbing-or-leaning AND keep goat nosies and dog nosies off the fence. (Those are two different heights you're talking about).

I actually own a close relative of that charger you're talking about --- I believe it is a more powerful cousin but same general design and same mfr. As with most solar chargers, it pretty much sucks, but if you have a very short very conductive very CLEAN fence mine will get it up to at least 3,000v. Not enough to deter really-intent dogs, but enough for horses.

Quite honestly? If it were me, I'd return that one and get a better more powerful charger. For one thing, even IF that one's adequate for your current needs, it isn't going to handle any MORE than that (and what's the point of having a charger you can't add more fence onto); and it really might not be adequate for you, especially if your dog needs "significant" discouragement or if you have to run the wire so low (for dog's benefit) that it's hard to keep it totally clean of weeds.

Plug-in chargers are your cheapest to buy and operate, so if there is any way of doing that (even with a hundred feet of insulated leadout cable) it's the most economical way. Otherwise I'd suggest looking at non-solar battery operated chargers, sized appropriately. IMO nothing less than about 0.5 released joules is particularly useful around the property, and if you think you might want to energize more fence in the future, closer to 1 released joules is better.

JMHO, good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## dianneS (Apr 15, 2011)

> For one thing, even IF that one's adequate for your current needs, it isn't going to handle any MORE than that (and what's the point of having a charger you can't add more fence onto); and it really might not be adequate for you, especially if your dog needs "significant" discouragement or if you have to run the wire so low (for dog's benefit) that it's hard to keep it totally clean of weeds.


My biggest concern is actually the weeds.  If I am to run it further than I need to at this time, weeds will be a big issue.  A plug in version was much cheaper and from what I've read, not that expensive to operate.

I think I may return the one I have or perhaps plug in the old 30 year old charger that my mother gave me that was containing my animals when I was kid and see how that goes!  Not really.... although there is a very old system in my barn right now with great big red and green lights on it.  Looks kind of scary and I'd have no idea how to get it functional again.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Parmark Solar  Charger that I purchased on Craigslist, purchased a new battery and it has worked great for over a year.  I use inside my main fence to keep horse and goats away from some young trees.  It has worked great.


----------



## twentynine (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the exact same charger. 

Pat does have a few valid points. The solar charger will not handle any "weeds" at all. The fence must be clean or it will short out totally. We don't get any snow or such down here so I have no problems with the solar panel maintaining the battery charge.

That being said. I am currently using mine to contain horses on part of my property. Double strand 17ga galv wire, about 1000' total, not backed up by any other fence. I don't have any idea what the nominal voltage is on the fence, but the day I got finished installing it, turned the charger on and promply forgot about it. Walked over and leaned on a post, garbbed the wire, without thinking, take my word for it, in my opinion that thing has got atleast two million volts.

Pat said aluminum wire, aluminum wire does have less resistance, but in my opinion I have not had any success maintaining the wire. Turns out it is just to soft, pull on it a little to hard, stretch it just a little to much, something falls on it, and the wire parts. That is why I prefer the 14 or 17ga galv steel wire.

Two things that will improve the installation of your fence. Once again I agree with Pat, two strands, absolutely. Good ground, or run a third strand as a ground. And maintain the fence, you can not treat any electric fence installation, like a regular fence, you have to check it every day. I walk my fence no less than once per week. And I have the charger installed where I can visibly monitor the blinking charge light at a glance, no blinking red light, fence is grounded or parted.

Previous to using it for containing horses, I used it to prevent predator intrusion into my chicken yard, it was up until replaced by a small A/C powered unit 100% effective.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 16, 2011)

I looked at mine (still sitting in the tack room in case I should ever want to use it again, tho has not been used for some while) and it is the red 'big brother' of the one you list, same model line but it claims a 10 mile range.

As I say, this "10 mile" solar charger is "marginally-ok" for a simple conductive VERY CLEAN fence, but given how marginal it is, I would not pay money for a smaller one when I could pay the same money for a much more FUNCTIONAL non-solar one.

You do realize you have to replace the solar-charger batteries every few years, or sooner if you let them ground out totally-dead? They are about $45-50 a pop, up here, probably a little less in the States. Even just ONE totally-grounded-dead fence incident per year would put you in the realm of being better off with a plain ol' good-quality battery operated (non solar) charger.

FWIW I've never had any problem with 17 ga alumimum wire myself, not even when it shrinks at -30 F temperatures... however, I will say that mine is all as a hotwire added to wood fencing so nothing actually FALLS ON the aluminum wire itself, and I don't try to tension it super hard. If you do have occasions when it is yanked on very suddenly, or if there is some circumstance where it will be repeatedly bent back and forth, then yes steel will for sure hold up better.

Pat


----------



## dianneS (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, I do know that solar batteries have to be replaced.

We're returning the charger for a plug in model and installing it if it ever stops raining!


----------



## goodhors (Apr 16, 2011)

Not sure how reliable a solar charger will be in Michigan, one of the States with the LEAST amount of sunshine in the USA.  I would not trust one for my fences.

I would get the bigger model, powered with a plug-in source.

Keeping the weeds off will reduce your electric costs, keeps the fence much more effective for dogs and goats.  I will agree that one strand of wire is not going to work for your various animals, in keeping them in or out of the fenced areas.


----------

